# Kentucky Haunters



## dane82 (Sep 24, 2012)

i'm not sure exactly how many active kentucky residents we have here, but i was wondering if there is any type of gathering anywhere in the state for halloween folks. as far as i know we don't really have any type of convention, but i wouldn't mind meeting like-minded local folks, if anyone has any suggestions for a good event to gather at.


----------



## Sbratcher (Sep 23, 2018)

If you ever get an answer to this I would like to know as well!


----------

